# What do ******** do for Halloween?



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

pump-kin. Get it?


No offense to any southerners out there. I lived in the South (with a Boston accent).




http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

That's not he inbred's do down here ! I got a good laugh out of that one !

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

John, You need a lot of help to even think about posting that one. hehe

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Spooky_Grl (Sep 16, 2003)

hahahaha...what if...uhh...you have a fridge on your lawn, and they have to open the doors to find the candy? but just wait - have someone stand behind it with a hole cut out of the back. and when they open the door, you can scare them by moving your hand. They would already be scared to open the door, seeing as its halloween....I dunno...just a thought...
~Beth

"Day by day, fright by night"


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

my cousin is jeff foxworthy the 1 with all the ******* jokes lol

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DanteofDoom2_
> 
> my cousin is jeff foxworthy the 1 with all the ******* jokes lol
> 
> Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


Would that be oyur cousin or your spouse. Oh wait, one in the same if your a red neck. J/K

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry I guess I'm kind of a *******...I got a little bit of the accent from my mom. I say tator instead of patato, nanner instead of banana, Ya'll instead of you all, but I still love teasing my Mom. We ask her to say "I parked my car on thirtythird and the third street".....ever hear a person with a southern accent say that? Funny as all hell...
But I don't have cousins who are my brothers or aunts who are my sisters and I didn't grow up with people yelling "Just jiggle the handle" when the toilet wasn't working so I'm not that bad....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

Speakin of cousins who are brothers and the such, heres one for ya.... forget what movie this was in.... but its pretty funny!



It sounds funny, I know,
But it really is so,
Oh, I'm my own grandpa.

I'm my own grandpa.
I'm my own grandpa.
It sounds funny, I know,
But it really is so,
Oh, I'm my own grandpa.

Now many, many years ago, when I was twenty-three,
I was married to a widow who was pretty as could be.
This widow had a grown-up daughter who had hair of red.
My father fell in love with her, and soon they, too, were wed.

This made my dad my son-in-law and changed my very life,
My daughter was my mother, cause she was my father's wife.
To complicate the matter, even though it brought me joy,
I soon became the father of a bouncing baby boy.

My little baby then became a brother-in-law to Dad,
And so became my uncle, though it made me very sad.
For if he was my uncle, then that also made him brother
Of the widow's grown-up daughter, who, of course, was my stepmother.

Father's wife then had a son who kept him on the run,
And he became my grandchild, for he was my daughter's son.
My wife is now my mother's mother, and it makes me blue,
Because, although she is my wife, she's my grandmother, too.

Now if my wife is my grandmother, then I'm her grandchild,
And everytime I think of it, it nearly drives me wild,
For now I have become the strangest case you ever saw
As husband of my grandmother, I am my own grandpa!



Into the night we shall soar, our souls entwinded forever more.


----------



## death_angel (Sep 19, 2004)

Rhia, that was so funny. lmaorotf. Byes.
Death Angel

^-_-^


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Us ******** put toothless jack-er-lanterns on da hood of one 'em cars that broke down in our yards and if we get a lil het up bout Hallerween we might drag out one of them thar skel-ee-tuns of the dawgs that got kilt when tha porch fell round-a-bout last Chrittmuss when Mama came home from tha big house ( and not the one outback, neether!) lol




The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------

